# c Panel equivalent



## fred974 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

WHat do you use to provise web hosting solution on freebsd?
I'm after a CPanel equivalent.

Thank you


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 14, 2012)

Directadmin?


----------



## fred974 (Sep 14, 2012)

IS there any open source ones?


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 14, 2012)

fred974 said:
			
		

> IS there any open source ones?



From ports maybe sysutils/virtualmin


----------



## fred974 (Sep 17, 2012)

thank you all


----------



## hostinfo (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes Directadmin is best


----------

